# Bad molt



## padkison (Jan 18, 2007)

L3 P. agrionina decided to molt at the bottom of its vial rather than the top. Vial was about 3-4x length and had good perching the whole length.

Can't do much about that I guess.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2007)

Did you get any pics.


----------

